# [video] htc vive review



## ChandiBlast (Jul 26, 2016)

After trying out a lot of content on the HTC Vive, here are our thoughts on the design, available content, drawbacks, how it compares to the other VR headsets, and final verdict. Please do let us know what you all think!


----------

